# Tutorial: Water Bath Brooder



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Tutorial: Water Bath Brooder
I have read through the posts and found no good brooder. People use lamps shining on a container of some kind. At least one thread ended with an experienced hand feeder losing both fledglings when the lights got too hot.


This tutorial is intended to present my version of a brooder that is well known in the exotic bird hobby. It was introduced in the 80’s as the water bed or bath method. It is very stable and useful. It relies on proven technology and is safe and versatile. Another name for this is a"water nanny" and sells for $150.00.


Start by finding two storage containers that “nest” inside one another and leave a gap for a submersible aquarium heater to rest. I used ones I found at Wal*Mart. They use the same size lids though one is much deeper than the other.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Place a 25 to 50 watt heater in the bottom of the larger of the two containers. Make sure it does not come in contact with the sides.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Fill the larger container with water so that the smaller container is bathed in the warm water.








Place the smaller container so that the bottom makes good contact with the water. Some people use bungee cords to hold the container down so that the water comes up over the sides a bit. I have not done this because the bottom seems warm enough to me.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Put something on the bottom to avoid splayed legs and form a nest area from cloth to provide security for the baby.








You can control the temperature by adjusting the heater or by covering or uncovering the holes in the lid. Use only a dry cloth so that air may pass freely while retaining the heat. 






















Keep everything clean and make adjustments as needed.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Use a thermometer in the dry area. It is easy to get too warm or too cold if the heater or vent covers are not adjusted correctly. Once established this brooder is extremely stable and reliable. It is very easy to store. Just dump out th water, nest the large container (with the heater) into the smaller, put on the lid and it will be ready for emergencies.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

My model seen in the brooder is a rejected chick named Hotshot. He and his nest mate Bigshot pipped on June 26. Hotshot had a bloody anus and green poop. He is half the size of Bigshot. I finally removed him from his parents care when I realized they would not feed him. He has been in the brooder for four days. He has perked up quite a bit and his poop is now dark. I found a ground flour of soy beans. I baked it on a cookie sheet and mix it with rice ceriel. It is moistened with distilled water and has vitamins and coccidiosis meds. He was very weak and I did not think he would make it through the first night. His crop is rather slow so only two feedings a day have been possible. At first I hand fed him split peas and field peas. They stayed in his crop for two days. That's when I switched to my mix. Yesterday and today I added a boiled egg yolk to the mix for broader nutrition and calories.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

usually pigeons do a good job of raising their young..so not sure what this is all about.. orphans can be handfed..with a heating pad under the box.. as long as they are warm before they feather out..it is pretty simple.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

This is for the dozens of posts from people experiencing similar problems. 
What do you mean you don't know what this is all about? In this brooder they are safe and protected from overheating and environmental hazards.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi , This is a great post ,I'm going to build one . THANKS !!


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Make sure you get a submersible heater that will go up to 90degrees.
Thanks for the kind words. I was beginning to think nobody saw any value in it.
Wayne


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Iam sorry, Im glad this thing works for you. I was just thinking it seems like allot of trouble when a heating pad under the box does a good job, it is pretty simple way to keep them warm.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Wayne, I have an one already, I also raise Tropical Fish.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Hotshot is dead. He was just too far gone.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Wayne Johnson said:


> This is for the dozens of posts from people experiencing similar problems.
> What do you mean you don't know what this is all about? In this brooder they are safe and protected from overheating and environmental hazards.


It does seem a lot of effort for no great advantage.
Also, I would question the actual use of water being continually warmed and say that it was an enviromental hazard in itself.
Constant heat on water causes evaporation, this in turn creates a humid enviroment, which in turn creates a breeding ground for bacteria - not good in respect of an ill bird which is already at risk.
Remember, ill birds cannot regulate their own heat effectively, this is why they must also be able to move off the heat if the need occurs.
In your situation, they do not have that choice.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice post. Thanks for shareing.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Quasar,
The evaporation is very minimal due to the way the tubs fit together. I used this method to raise many parrots. It is considered a "day one" method of warming chicks. Unlike a heating pad that is prone to hot spots because of the resistance heating elements. The water bath method gives uniform even heat. Temperature changes are much slower. If there are multiple chicks things can get humid. That is why the lid has large vent holes. This will not likely be a problem with one pigeon at a time. You may notice that there are towels in with the chick. This helps chicks to snuggle and self regulate temps. 
I'm baffled by the reaction to this device. It is two plastic storage containers and an aquarium heater. There is no cutting glueing or tools required to make it. The heat is gentle even and regulated by a reliable and inexpensive heater. You don't even really need the lid. You can use hand towels. I just like the protection it gives. If you love a box on a heating pad, please don't let me rock your world. The body temp of birds is usually considered approximately 101 degrees. The heater I used has a temp scale right on the side and is calibrated at the factory. Keeping a thermometer in with the chicks is good insurance.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

When I mentioned environmental hazards, I was thinking of my 4yr old twins and the fragility of the chicks. A dropped toy down on the chick is easily prevented by the plastic lid.
I use diluted bleach to sanitize the brooder before use. It is very easily cleaned by removing t chick with their cloth. Spraying the plastic container with bleach water and rinsing the chlorine smell away takes less than a minute.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You would have done better with a more liquid diet, like the baby bird formula they sell. Sounds as though the food you gave was solid. A more liquid form is what they would be getting from the parents, and would have passed through more quickly. A baby can't handle solid food.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

It was liquid. About the texture of pudding. I wish I could have gotten some feeding formula. No time or money to travel to get any. Thanks for the suggestion you are probably right.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your brooder is interesting. Actually, it would probably work. Heating pads work also, and I have raised babies in a fish tank with a reptile heater hanging over it, and a thermometer next to the nest. You can raise or lower the heat by how high you hang the heater, and how much you cover the top of the tank. Kept a nice even heat too. So there are many different ways of keeping them warm. Better than how some keep a light bulb on them all the time. Thanks for sharing yet another way.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

You're right, most breeders use a heating pad under a clear "critter keeper". This is just an alternative. To be honest, I don't own a heating pad but I did have an aquarium heater. So that is what I made.

'nuf said.


----------

